# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  الدليل الشامل و الوحيد لقواعد الUSB والشحن

## max_11

السلام عليكم 
كثيراً ما نبحث عن قواعد شحن لهاتف سامسونغ أو نوكيا أوبلاكبيري وغيره.. ولانجدها وتكون في هواتف أخرى لانعرفها
أو قد توجد ولكن عند باعة قطع الهواتف المحمولة يبيعونها بإسم آخر
فأحببت أن أقدم لكم هذا الدليل الشامل والذي اعتقدت بأنه سيكون سهلاً
وعندما بدأت بمعرفة التوافق بين القواعد بين مختلف الهواتف وجدته أمر متعباً ولكنكم تستحقون هذا المجهود إخواني

----------


## martil31

merci mais pas clair

----------


## ابوقصي222

مشكور اخي الكربم

----------


## sami70

بارك الله فيك

----------


## citizentaza

merci bzff

----------


## 23qwqwertyuiop

Good

----------

